# Help with making cd for dvd player



## cykx (Oct 31, 2004)

In what format do my videos have to be so they can be watched on a DVD player. Would I have to make a VCD or a SVCD ? Im a n00b to the whole video thing. I have some sweet night racing videos that Id like to make viewable on dvd players for my buds.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 31, 2004)

In order to general compatability:
(store-bought) DVDVideo
MinDVD
(homemade) DVDVideo 
VCD
SVCD
DivX/Xvid/Other MPEG4 Codecs


----------



## Super_Nova (Nov 19, 2004)

There is a program called TMPGEnc that will convert just about any video file you have a codec for to a VCD compliant mpg that can be burned directly to a VCD using Nero. You can google for it. 
      An NTSC VCD has the following specs
      mpeg 1 stream type
      352x240 resolution
      29.97 frames per second
      4:3 525 line Aspect ration
      Audio sampe rate of 44100hz 
      Stereo sound
      I usually set the audio bit rate to 224 kbits/second

      A PAL VCD is basically the same with the following diffences
      352x288 resolution
      25 frames per second
      625 line aspect ratio

   Also there is a System tab, make sure it says Mpeg-1 Video CD
 The program is really simple to use. Browse for the video source, if the video has audio you don't have to worry about browsing for an audio source but, I have been able to merge bmps with wavs into an mpeg that plays music and displays a picture. After you load your video click the settings button and configure it like i showed you above and then click start. It'll take a few hours to convert. 

 Both formats also have a 16:9 aspect ratio you can choose as long as you keep 525 lines for NTSC and 625 for PAL. To be honest I'm not sure which format Puetro Rico uses. I'm assuming since you're close to the USA that it will be NTSC but I could be wrong. But, if you have the right DVD player it really doesn't matter. Mine will play either on my NTSC TV. I've burned many disks in PAL format simply because it's the way I downloaded the file and so it did not need any converting to become a VCD.

 A second option, which i do not prefer, is to allow Nero to do all the converting for you. I don't prefer this method because you can not preview the quality of the mpeg before it becomes a VCD and the disk may end up funky looking.


----------



## Praetor (Nov 19, 2004)

> I usually set the audio bit rate to 224 kbits/second


You better


----------



## aqsg72 (Nov 19, 2004)

> In order to general compatability:
> (store-bought) DVDVideo
> MinDVD
> (homemade) DVDVideo
> ...



Erm MiniDVDs are like completely incompatible with the vast majority of DVD players. 



> In what format do my videos have to be so they can be watched on a DVD player. Would I have to make a VCD or a SVCD ? Im a n00b to the whole video thing.



You need to encode to either MPEG-1 or MPEG-2 which you can then burn to VCD/SVCD/DVD (use super_nova's instructions) but what you encode to you should check your dvd player for compatibility with the certain types over here: http://www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers IE if you find your player cannot read VCDs odds are it will still be able to play DVD-Rs so you would encode to VCD specs as in SN's instructions and then use a dvd author like dvdlab to convert to vobs and burn with nero (providing you have a dvd burner)


----------



## Super_Nova (Nov 20, 2004)

Also, there is a chance that when you convert the files to mpg that the mpg will be too large to burn to one VCD. There are tools in TMPGEnc that can split it into two files so you can use two cd's. Make sure when you're splitting it that you choose MPEG 1 VideoCD as your stream type, otherwise nero will buck at it.  Mater of a fact, whenever you see the words "Stream Type" make sure it's set for MPEG 1 VideoCD


----------

